# Any good tarantula documentaries on Netflix?



## BC1579 (Nov 11, 2017)

Either wholly done on tarantulas or maybe a broader documentary with a section on tarantulas.  My daughter and I _love_ watching Netflix nature docs, specifically the ones produced by BBC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chuckmater (Nov 11, 2017)

Here's one on spiders in general, but I don't think there's much on tarantulas in here. Made by National Geographic, and it has a scientific/biological emphasis rather than an aesthetic one.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 11, 2017)

This one is pretty good too


----------



## nicodimus22 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kingdom of the Spiders!


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 11, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> specifically the ones produced by BBC


Ah, I see you are a man of culture as well. 

Sir David Attenborough is a national treasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Ah, I see you are a man of culture as well.
> 
> Sir David Attenborough is a national treasure.


I grew up on Marty Stouffer's _Wild America_, and I love that my kiddo appreciates animals and nature and the outdoors. A picture perfect night for me is a single malt scotch, neat, with my little doodlebug curled up next to me with a good nature doc on.

Gets no better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 12, 2017)

There was an awesome Tarantulas documentary that aired on Discovery Channel ( I think ) years ago.  The same narrator also did a show on Scorpions that was in the same format.  It was way back when VHS tapes were used to record TV shows.  

Half way through the Scorpion documentary was a 10 minute segment on the Rattlesnake Museum in New Mexico.

There was also a segment on _Phoneutria _(Just called Brazilian Wandering Spider in the show).

I wish I could find those documentaries but no one has them on Youtube.

This is a segment of the Tarantula one:


----------

